# formica repair



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

I made a counter top for a restaurant and the formica came up in a few places, I was able to heat up the glue and repair most of it, on one area there is a small tear, if they would have called me I would have fixed the seperated area, but they didnt and now its worse. 
does anyone have any suggestions on cutting out the damaged area and repairing it, or dose the whole countertop need to be redone.
the size is 12' x 31/2', I could cut out half if there is a way to seam it.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

I think I would set up a straight edge to rest a router against and use a rabbeting bit set to the depth of the formiica or slightly less. This will give you a straight line. Then take laquer thinner to get up the peice you want to remove. Put it in a squirt bottle and start at a corner and start prying up and squirting the laquer thinner. It will melt the glue and release the formica. You could just take the whole peice up with this method then you wouldn't have to have a seam.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

100% w/ Big Dave on this. Or you can use a propane torch and torch it off.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Eric K said:


> 100% w/ Big Dave on this. Or you can use a propane torch and torch it off.


I've never tried the torch idea but I could see how it would work. It might be more sanitary for a restaurant enviroment.


----------



## calypso (Dec 8, 2004)

What caused the formica to unstick?


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

Im not sure what caused it..
This was a new project for me, I used 3M adhesive (recomended and supplied by a local countertop shop) I thought I did every thing right. live and learn. Maybe in installing it the board flexed and broke the bond


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I always use Formica brand adhesives. Used TACC brand once, and didnt quite like it as much. Ive used the torch to do laminate in restaurants before, but we were doing more than one pc. We repaired all the broken pcs on one trip. Torch is way faster. Just heat until the laminate hazes and starts to curl. No smoke that way. But stay in one spot for too long then it pops and smokes.


----------



## house bldr (Jul 11, 2006)

I have had some trouble with formica coming loose lately when using cheaper glue,such as weldwood. Decided to stick with formica or wilsonart. They cost about double but its a lot cheaper than a callback!


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Everytime someone asks me this qestion of repairing old formica counter-tops I say the same thing, but no one does it. It has saved me so much time, and in return money....
It is revolutionary, and I dont know how much the stuff costs where you're from, but here, its pretty cheap...
Here, we go...
I replace the counter top.
I could give 50 reasons why I do that, but you wont do it anyway, so it doesnt matter.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm with King.
Is that 12x 42"?? And I would let a countertop shop do it, that's all they do. If a piece comes off they toss the old one in the dumpster and make a new one in about 10 minutes.

I used to make my own countertops back in the 70's and just don't see the point anymore.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm with the King on this one. Formica is so cheap, why bother replacing it? Replace the countertop or go over it.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

King of Crown said:


> Everytime someone asks me this qestion of repairing old formica counter-tops I say the same thing, but no one does it. It has saved me so much time, and in return money....
> It is revolutionary, and I dont know how much the stuff costs where you're from, but here, its pretty cheap...
> Here, we go...
> I replace the counter top.
> I could give 50 reasons why I do that, but you wont do it anyway, so it doesnt matter.


Ummmm, I was thinking the same thing. Is there really a repair that will work short of replacement? Or better yet, would it be worth the effort??:sad:


----------



## Steve Unkie (Jan 21, 2006)

You could replace it just like Big Dave explained and it would work fine, IF the adhesive released without taking up any subtop with it requiring filling and sanding, and IF the subtop is'nt comtaminated with something that caused the adhesive to fail. To many IF's to make repairing this a good bet. 
I would build a new top.

Steve Unkie.


----------



## El Dorado Wood (Oct 30, 2006)

King of Crown said:


> Everytime someone asks me this qestion of repairing old formica counter-tops I say the same thing, but no one does it. It has saved me so much time, and in return money....
> It is revolutionary, and I dont know how much the stuff costs where you're from, but here, its pretty cheap...
> Here, we go...
> I replace the counter top.
> I could give 50 reasons why I do that, but you wont do it anyway, so it doesnt matter.


What he said.

Also... if this c-top is in a kitchen/work area... there's health code issues with seams. Don't have the knowledge to elaborate on them... but I know there are rules about size/location/width etc on laminate tops in commercial kitchens. 

Just replace it.


----------

